
Napkee - make your Balsamiq mockups come alive - johns
http://www.napkee.com/
======
napkee
Thanks johns for the mention !! I'm honored to see that Napkee has been posted
on HN!

------
nopassrecover
Pretty cool until Balsamiq do this themselves.

~~~
balsamiq
Hi nopassrecover, I have no intention of building in export funcionality into
Mockups as of right now. There are too many possible languages and framework
for a small company like mine to try and keep track of, so I'd much rather
have other companies focus on a subset of them each.

~~~
nopassrecover
Awesome news for them and good news for you too if you can build up a
developer ecosystem.

------
napkee
Napkee has been released!

